# [SOLVED] Seagate GoFlex compatible with Apple Extreme Airport?



## DynamicDoug (Feb 12, 2011)

I just bought the Seagate FreeAgent GoFlex Home, 1TB network hard drive for my home network and I cannot put files on the hard drive. The hard drive is connected to my Apple Extreme Airport router, and I can see the hard drive when I go to network on my Windows 7 computer, but when I try to put something in/open it, it gives me "error code 0x80070035 The network path was not found."
I’m not sure if it is my router or if I’m just doing something wrong, so if someone can please tell me what’s up it would be greatly appreciated! Just ask if you need more details or info.ray:


----------



## DynamicDoug (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Seagate GoFlex compatible with Apple Extreme Airport?*

Figured it out! Just install the software for the hard drive funny on my computer so my computer wouldn't recognize the hard drive on the network.


----------

